# Carrito seguidor de linea blanca



## val (Nov 2, 2009)

Hola, buenas tardes soy nuevo en esto  y también en la carrera de mecatronica por eso vengo a pedir ayuda, alguien me podria guiar para hacer la programacion para un carrito hecho en picaxe 18x es que la verdad soy nuevo en esto y me lo pidieron como trabajo , voy a utilizar 2 servomotores y 4 sensores infrarrojos. Si alguien me podria ayudar se los agradeceria gracias.


----------



## tecnogirl (Nov 3, 2009)

Ese diseño ya se trato en el Foro. Usa el buscador con el texto seguidor de linea. Salu2.


----------



## val (Nov 3, 2009)

Si ya habia visto algunos pero ninguno viene con programacion picaxe 18x gracias de todos modos


----------



## nildaf (Oct 1, 2011)

Necesito un carrito seguidor de linea sencillo me ayudan?


----------

